# Fast growth Red Oak



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't see Red Oak with growth rings this wide very often. The big tree was only 29 years old. I wish I could plant about 100 acres of trees that would grow this fast. The smaller log is about 68-70 years old which is typical for its size. The bucket is just for referance














.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

They would make good shade/look good standing. But the lumber is not going to be as stable. I mill a lot of yard trees that have grown fast, flat sawn they really like to cup (wider boards).




.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree with you on that but the log buyer does not down grade for wide growth rings.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> I agree with you on that but the log buyer does not down grade for wide growth rings.


If buyers started getting RO like that in abundance they would avoid them like the plague because they wouldn't be able to unload them after that first lift came out of their or their buyer's kiln, if it even got that far. 

But like you said that's not something often seen in RO. I never have. Interesting find. 






.


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

My folks have some acreage in NC now and I see a lot of the red oak with fast growth like that. A 3 ft dia tree will be under 70 years old.


----------

